# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  kuracja testosteronem po raku jadra

## syzio

Witam.mam 36 lat  W 2007 r miałem raka jadra.  Szybko wykryty tylko usunięcie wystarczyło. Teraz obserwacja minęło 8 lat. 
Widzę że mój testosteron jest na niskim poziomie. Do tego po chorobie zacząłem ćwiczyć i kulturystyka jest moja pasja. Ale samopoczucie i brak chęci, libido zmniejszyło się.czy mogę sobie zrobić kuracje testosteronem, czy będzie ona dla mnie Bezpieczna.  Dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------

